# Brauche Hilfe,Videoschnitt Profis sind gefagt



## DBGTKING (30. August 2011)

Ja hallo,ihr lest richtig suche welche die sich mit den begriffen auskennen,so und nun zu meinen Fragen.

1.Welche nenne die die serien oder filme gemacht haben sie hätten die auch noch gecrobbt was heist das und wie geht das.

2.Wie kann man das logo in meinem beispiel RTL 2 logo verschleiern wie geht das?

3.Wie kriegt man die echte Video Auflösung herraus.Ich meine die von Nickelodien hat zum beispiel laut dem Programm zum herrausfinden der auflöung 544x576 auch das Schnittvideo Programm sagt das.Stimmt oder wie kann man diese Äuflöung zum richtigen ändern?


4.Kann man das nur vor dem Umwandeln machen oder geht das auch nach dem Umwandeln und schneiden?


----------



## 45thFuchs (30. August 2011)

Zum logo verschleirn eines fernsehsignal gibts leider keine antwort,das wird mit aufgenommen und lässt sich nicht einfach so removen.
Normales fernsehn hat immer diese niedrige auflösung ,wenn du hd fernsehn hast dann ists 1280x720p und full hd empfang 1920x1080 also da zählt nur das einganssignal,du kannst mit software aber nachfiltern und neu scalieren.
Der rest der funktionen ist softwareabhängig .


----------



## rabe08 (30. August 2011)

cropping heißt das gespeicherte Video von den schwarzen Balken zu befreien. Muß man nicht speichern, passiert ja nix drin. Die Datei wird bei gleicher Qualität auch kleiner, nicht dramatisch, aber nennenswert. Geht z.B. mit Virtual Dub, einfach mal nach "Virtual Dub Cropping" googeln.


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

Das logo lässt sich schon entfernen - eben verschleiern, die Möglichkeit bieten Videoschnittprogramme mit an - ist eben die gleiche Methode, wie beim Gesichter zu verpixeln bzw. verwaschen erscheinen zu lassen.
Ein Fleck bleibt aber immer da, wo das Logo war. Das beste, was man bekommt, ist die Möglichkeit, die Bildinfos rund um das Logo in den entsprechenden Platz hineinrechnen zu lassen. Auf die Art passt sich der "Fleck" wie ein Chameleon dem Bildinhalt an... Bei Rasen drumherum gibt es dann ein verwaschenes Grün, bei Beton Grau, wenn um den Fleck verschiedene Hintergründe einfließen, erhält er einen entsprechenden Farbverlauf.


----------



## DBGTKING (31. August 2011)

ist ja alles schön und gut,aber eine frage blieb aus die auflösung 544x576 exesitiert die im Fernseh bereit oder nicht.Es geht ganz besonders um serien die frage habt ihr mir weder mit ja oder nein beantwortet na toll dann sagt ihr wieder googel oder das sagt auch nicht alles,wisst ihr.


----------

